# Delonghi - PrimaDonna S Deluxe - Frother Problem - Any help appreciated



## andysheldon (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi all,

I am just getting into the hobby and I am looking forward to getting some fantastic beans for my bean to cup machine. I got the machine second hand yesterday and I have found that the milk jug doesn't seem to suck milk up the tube to make any form of drink or perform anything when the milk button is pressed on the machine.

The machine has done 750 cups and I am sure that it is something easily rectifiable. Would anyone know what to do?

Really hope someone knows if this is a common issue.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Airhammer (Aug 3, 2017)

andysheldon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am just getting into the hobby and I am looking forward to getting some fantastic beans for my bean to cup machine. I got the machine second hand yesterday and I have found that the milk jug doesn't seem to suck milk up the tube to make any form of drink or perform anything when the milk button is pressed on the machine.
> 
> ...


Hi I have the same machine and the same fault. We have many thousand more cups of coffee.

i am not sure what is causing the fault but would be interested if anybody does know the solution.

Regards

Rich


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If you have just bought this machine you should return it and ask the seller to put it right.

It may be something like caked on stale milk blocking it up OR It may be electronics which can be VERY expensive.

Did you think to read reviews on this machine before you bought it ? Many people seem to have numerous problems requiring the machine to be returned to D /L for repair.


----------

